# supprimer icone dans la barre des menus



## alpking (3 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,
j'ai installé personal backup de intego et depuis, un icone c'est mis dans ma barre des menus et je n'arrive pas à le supprimer...

quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ??

merci bp


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2005)

alpking a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai installé personal backup de intego et depuis, un icone c'est mis dans ma barre des menus et je n'arrive pas à le supprimer...
> 
> quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ??
> ...



Tu as essayé de le faire glisser hors de de la barre de menu en maintenant la touche Commande appuyée ??


----------



## alpking (3 Novembre 2005)

oui mais ca ne marche pas...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2005)

et rien dans les pref système ou dans les pref du logiciel ????


----------



## alpking (3 Novembre 2005)

non rien...


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2005)

Cette icone Intego ne respecte effectivement pas les r&#232;gles habituelles....elle ne peut pas &#234;tre chang&#233;e de place ni supprim&#233;e (aucune pref nulle part)

Juste une piste, elle correspond &#224; l'application Intego menu (c'est ce qui est pr&#233;cis&#233; quand on choisit "A propos de vos logiciels Intego"). Il faut peut-&#234;tre chercher o&#249; se trouve cette application pour la supprimer, ou "tuer" le processus via un script applescript &#224; placer dans les applications lanc&#233;es &#224; l'ouverture de session)...

personnellement j'ai un truc infaillible pour la virer.... je s&#233;lectione VirusBarrier X4 depuis cette ic&#244;ne et j'ai un plantage imm&#233;diat de l'application Intego Menu avec disparition de l'icone


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, j'ai le même problème ou la même question. A savoir que j'ai installé la dernière version de Personal Backup et cette icône m'ennuie.

Maintenant pour la virer... Je trouve que les logiciels Intego installent un peu trop de petits trucs partout... :hein:


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2005)

Envoies un mail à Intego en leur demandant de respecter les standards Apple pour ce type de menu (de façon à permettre aux utilisateurs qui le souhaitent de le virer ou de déplacer l'icone...)

J'ai fait de même car effectivement je n'aime pas qu'on m'impose une icone que je n'ai pas choisie (j'ai fait la même requête auprès d'Allume système au sijet de l'icone de Stuffit qu'on ne peut plus déplacer où on veut)


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Envoies un mail à Intego en leur demandant de respecter les standards Apple pour ce type de menu (de façon à permettre aux utilisateurs qui le souhaitent de le virer ou de déplacer l'icone...)



C'est une idée oui.  En attendant, je vais je pense me passer des logiciels Intego.


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2005)

Réponse d'INtego:
Si vous souhaitez vraiment retiré l'icone Intego dans la barre des menus vous devez supprimer un fichier qui la fait apparaitre

ce fichier se trouve ici :

[Votre disque dur] -> Library -> Intego

et supprimer le fichier du nom "IntegoStatusItem.bundle".

Puis redémarrer votre machine.


Intego EuroSupport team


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2005)

Et voilà... prise en compte d'une partie de la demande par Intego:   

Nouveautés pour cette version de NetUpdate X4:

- *Vous pouvez désormais activer et désactiver le Menu Intego à partir des préférences NetUpdate X4*
- Comportement amélioré des vérifications en tâche de fond
- Amélioration à la localisation du Widget
- Corrections de bogues


Bon c'est pas encore une icône de barre de menu totalement standart (de type .menu) que l'on peut déplacer comme on veut, mais on à le choix de l'installer ou non.


----------



## Mateo97120 (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je ne parviens toujours pas à supprimer cet icone Intego de la barre des menu, en effet, je n'ai plus le fichier correspondant dans la bibitheque...

Une idée?


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Septembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne parviens toujours pas à supprimer cet icone Intego de la barre des menu, en effet, je n'ai plus le fichier correspondant dans la bibitheque...
> 
> Une idée?


Bonjour,

Tu le glisses hors de la barre avec la touche pomme maintenue&#8230;


----------



## Mateo97120 (18 Septembre 2008)

Merci mais ça ne bouge pas, ke ce soit avec pomme ou option....


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Septembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Merci mais ça ne bouge pas, ke ce soit avec pomme ou option....


Lis le post N°10 de r e m y dans ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Merci mais ça ne bouge pas, ke ce soit avec pomme ou option....



quelle version d'Intego ?

sinon, relire le post #11 de_ r e m y_.
ou aller sur leur site.

.


----------



## Mateo97120 (18 Septembre 2008)

C'est la derniere X5 et jai deja essayé mais je nai plus le fichier concerné dans ma bibliotheque... merci de votre aide en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> C'est la derniere X5 et jai deja essayé mais je nai plus le fichier concerné dans ma bibliotheque... merci de votre aide en tout cas



oui, tu l'avais dit dans ton premier post...

*******
dans le post #11 de _r e m y_:
*Vous pouvez désormais activer et désactiver le Menu Intego à partir des préférences NetUpdate X4*.

vérifier si cette option existe pour la X5... 

.


----------



## Mateo97120 (18 Septembre 2008)

Dsl mais je n'ai plus les prefs vu que je l'ai desinstallé, en plus je l'ai fais proprement par App Delete!! Bravo Intego!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Septembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Dsl mais je n'ai plus les prefs vu que je l'ai desinstallé, en plus je l'ai fais proprement par App Delete!! Bravo Intego!


Bonjour,
AppDelete ne supprime pas forcément tout.
Il y a toujours un ou deux fichiers qui traînent.
Fais une recherche sur ton Mac.


----------



## Mateo97120 (18 Septembre 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé en tapant plein de choses, intego rien, netbarrier rien....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Dsl mais je n'ai plus les prefs vu que je l'ai desinstallé, en plus je l'ai fais proprement par App Delete!! Bravo Intego!



il fallait le préciser, plus tôt, que tu l'avais désinstallé (qui plus est avec un logiciel tiers)...

dans le CD d'installation, il y a un *désinstalleur.*..

.


----------



## Mateo97120 (18 Septembre 2008)

Merci bcp, enfin cet icone est parti! bonne journée à tous!


----------



## chossette (6 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, j'ai réussi a m'en débarrasser, en téléchargeant le déinstallateur, disponible sur le lien présent en bas de la page suivante :

https://support.intego.com/entries/...esinstaller-les-produits-intego-de-ma-machine


----------



## Galarion (15 Janvier 2013)

chossette a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, j'ai réussi a m'en débarrasser, en téléchargeant le déinstallateur, disponible sur le lien présent en bas de la page suivante :
> 
> https://support.intego.com/entries/...esinstaller-les-produits-intego-de-ma-machine



Très sympa d'avoir laissé le lien avant de partir, merci.

Galarion


----------

